# january 3



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

On January 3, 1898, Robert Lewis Dabney, Southern Presbyterian theologian, died. He served the kingdom of Christ as a minister, professor, scientist, philosopher, author, chaplain, and army chief of staff among other contributions to the cause. He has been described as a "prince among theologians and men."

Biographical sketches: 

http://www.pointsouth.com/csanet/greatmen/dabney/dab-bio.htm

http://www.pcanet.org/history/documents/dabneytribute.pdf

Additionally, on January 3, 1892, J.R.R. Tolkien, British Roman Catholic author of _The Lord of the Rings_, was born in South Africa.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Ivan (Jan 2, 2006)

I just bought _Christ in the Camp_ and, of course, Dabney is one of the subjects of this work. I haven't started to read it yet, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 3, 2006)

I am at the finish of his bio by Thomas Cary Johnson. I found it fitting that I am at the finish of the biography at his death date. 

I loved one of his last letters to his familly. It does reveal what was most important to himself.


'To My Dear Sons and Daughters and Their Children:
"I desire before I leave the world, as my best legacy to my family, my serious, solemn advice, to make choice of God for their God. He has been my father's God, and the God of your mother's predecessors. I solemnly charge you to make it your first care to seek after peace with God, and being reconciled, to make it your study to please God in all things.
"Wait diligently upon the means of grace, attending the worship of God in his house; study his Word, after secret prayer, especially family and the public ordinances.
"Beware of the mere form of these duties; but cry to the Lord for communion with him, so that you may worship him in spirit and in truth.
"Follow God fully, without turning aside. I have often devoted all of you to God , and there is nothing I have so much at heart as this: that you may indeed be the Lord's; and if you turn aside from this way, I will have this as a witness against you in the day of the Lord.
"Be good to your mother as you would have God's blessing. She will need your comfort. Beware of religion that is most taken up with public matters.
"The sum of the gospel is Christ crucified. I commit my body to the dust, hoping and expecting the spirit will in due time quicken my mortal body. My spirit I commit to my Lord Jesus Christ; to him I have entrusted it long ago.
"Now, my dear boys, this is my last legacy, that we all meet where there is no death, sorrow nor sin.
" Your devoted father,
R. L. Dabney
"Be kindly affectionate one to another"
"Remember the Sabbath day to keep it holy."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2006)

What a godly legacy Dabney left for his family and for the world.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)

Loraine Boettner died on January 3, 1990.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 2, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I just bought _Christ in the Camp_ and, of course, Dabney is one of the subjects of this work. I haven't started to read it yet, but I am looking forward to it.



That's a coinkydink. So did I, that is, I just bought Christ in the Camp - and The Life & Campaigns of Stonewall Jackson, by Dabney, and also haven't read it (or Life & Campaigns) and am looking forward greatly to their making their way into my book queue.


----------

